# Wiring a Fulham Workhorse 5 for 4X24 W or 2X24 W



## AquaticBotanist (Feb 14, 2008)

So I am off designing a new hood again. This time I decided to go with a T5 HO setup. I would like to have the choice to run either 4X24 W T5 HOs or 2X24 W T5 HOs (or even 3X24 W). I purchased a Fulham Workhorse 5 ballast for this setup, which can drive all of these setups. The question I have is whether it is possible to wire high voltage switches into two of the output wires coming from the ballast so I could switch off or on two of the bulbs when needed? 
I realize this sort of setup is typically done with 2 ballasts (each driving 2 bulbs) but I would really like to do it with just one. I have been looking at the wiring diagrams for the Workhorse 5 and I dont see why it wouldnt be possible to do. I have seen posts in the past though where they had problems with switches in the output lines. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm far from an electrician to take may advice lightly 

Instead of wiring the switch on the high output lines, can you wire the switch to the neutral lines, basically closing the circuit. I'm not very familiar with the wiring on the Workhorse ballasts so this may not even be possible.


----------



## AquaticBotanist (Feb 14, 2008)

That's a really good idea. I plan on wiring it in the middle of a large shop, so Im not to worried if it lights on fire or anything crazy.


----------

